# 23rd April - definitive night out thread



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The venue - Irish Village (outside)

Time - 7.00pm onwards


I need an indication of numbers, so can anyone who is planning on coming along please post once to let me know please.

If anyone is nervous about attending, please PM me for my mobile number if you want it.

Look forward to meeting people tomorrow night. Oh, and mine's an Amstel Light! 


-


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

Im confirmed....


Elphaba said:


> The venue - Irish Village (outside)
> 
> Time - 7.00pm onwards
> 
> ...


----------



## Equus08 (Feb 29, 2008)

Me and wifey around 0930pm. See you guys and gals!


----------



## Queenslander (Apr 16, 2008)

Yep - can't guarantee a time but it will beat eating room service


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Queenslander said:


> Yep - can't guarantee a time but it will beat eating room service



The food at IV is pretty good - not pricey either. Also a choice of restaurants a short walk away.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Count me in too.


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

I'll be there with other my half, hopefully before 9pm! Irish Village does good bangers & mash yum


----------



## Queenslander (Apr 16, 2008)

So are we looking for a pink carnation on the table? If not, is there a way we can identify ourselves that won't make me feel like a dork  ?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I have an A4 sheet of paper, black on green, saying EXPAT FORUM that I will place on the end of the table.

If anyone wants my mobile number so they can find me, just send me a PM.

_


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hmmm.... 108 views of the thread, but just a handful of replies?? 


-


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

hey its changed...

ganna be a flag of Expats forum!!! check for papers on the tables.




Queenslander said:


> So are we looking for a pink carnation on the table? If not, is there a way we can identify ourselves that won't make me feel like a dork  ?


----------



## Osh (Mar 9, 2008)

Have fun tonight everyone. See you at the next one


----------



## Equus08 (Feb 29, 2008)

Osh said:


> Have fun tonight everyone. See you at the next one


We had fun! Hope you make it next time Osh!


----------



## Osh (Mar 9, 2008)

Glad to hear it. Was it a good turn out?


----------



## PEMBECE1 (Apr 23, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> The venue - Irish Village (outside)
> 
> Time - 7.00pm onwards
> 
> ...


What do you mean exacly? Please give me phone number.. and meet us


----------



## PEMBECE1 (Apr 23, 2008)

Let's meet Irish Village tomorrow night why not?


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

You guys are great...i enjoyed alot....


----------



## Equus08 (Feb 29, 2008)

Twas a mixture of everything nice last night. Good music, excellent malt vinegar (Iron Horse will surely disagree! LOL), good booze, nice and warm people!


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

sorry I didn't make it but I hear you had a good time!


----------



## keeneek (Oct 26, 2007)

I just saw this,,too late, maybe next time, would love to come along...


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Equus08 said:


> Twas a mixture of everything nice last night. Good music, excellent malt vinegar (Iron Horse will surely disagree! LOL), good booze, nice and warm people!


I'm fine with it, just prefer not drowning my fish. I'll need a tequila shot and a beer chaser directly afterwards.

Good time it was too.


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Us too! We had a ball  Was so nice to meet other new (and some expert!) expats


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi BLM

Lovely to meet you & your man too. 


My quote of the night:

new person: "I've been here a couple of weeks now, how about you?"
My mate: "Just 17 years!"


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 

Hope to see you guys soon x


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Guys, I'm so, so sorry I didn't make it!! I've been working all the hours here and feel pissed off with the boss right now as this was my chance to actually get a social life rather than be Billy No Mates! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Let me know if anyone fancies meeting up sometime, I've been here a month and the work/sleep thing is pissing me off now!!

Glad you all had a great evening!


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

Pasanada,

to make u jelouse, you really lost a night! ...they were all very nice and welcoming ppl of all ages...that reminded me the group i was in back to my homecountry...though the first time,it was like we know eachother for a longtime

would like to see them again


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Lol thanks for telling me what a great night I missed out on!

Just let me know when any of you want to meet this distressed and stressed out individual - I want some fun!! Lol


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

All being well I'll organise something for the third week of May.



_


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm not sure this social animal can wait that long to have contact in a social sense with other humans, E! |Lol

If anyone fancies meeting before then, please PM me!


----------



## Queenslander (Apr 16, 2008)

The night was a real success just as everyone said. Thanks a ton to Elphaba for puling it together and to all the Lifers  who were there to support. Enjoyed meeting a few people and thanks to Elphaba's Significant Other for the Boys Own outing up North on Friday. Cheers Guys, Queenslander


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I'm not sure this social animal can wait that long to have contact in a social sense with other humans, E! |Lol
> 
> If anyone fancies meeting before then, please PM me!


So truly living up to your name here then with "nothing happening". Sorry I just couldn't resist.

Do you like skydiving? Should be a couple of us one of these days.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Iron Horse said:


> So truly living up to your name here then with "nothing happening". Sorry I just couldn't resist.
> 
> Do you like skydiving? Should be a couple of us one of these days.



Still trying to find other nutcases to jump out a plan then? 


Obviously my friend & I will join you once we have conquered the escalator phobia! 

-


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

any chance for a new comer in the sky world's sports??!!?!


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Still trying to find other nutcases to jump out a plan then?
> 
> 
> Obviously my friend & I will join you once we have conquered the escalator phobia!
> ...


I'm not trying to find them, they usually flock to me (see quote below). I'm like the *leader* of the loons! As I said Wednesday, I'm willing to have the two of you sit down and I'll work my head shrinking ability on you two so parachuting from a perfectly good airplane will make absolute sense. Just so you have an idea of what my psychological sessions are like, they involve a few bottles of tequila.



shinny_girl said:


> any chance for a new comer in the sky world's sports??!!?!


Sure not a problem.



Maybe we start it out slower and just go to Ski Dubai? Ski lifts ok for you?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Iron Horse said:


> So truly living up to your name here then with "nothing happening". Sorry I just couldn't resist.
> 
> Do you like skydiving? Should be a couple of us one of these days.


Lol very droll!!! No pasa nada - you tell me where and when and yours truely will fight her way through this metropolis to reach a social life!! haha!! 

Hasta pronto amigo!


----------



## keeneek (Oct 26, 2007)

I also, look forward to meeting you all..


----------



## Rachatron (May 1, 2008)

This thread seems to have lost its thread! Just arrived in Dubai this week so missed the night out last week. Having found my self sat in my hotel room on a "Friday" night perusing these posts rather than being out and about, i am definitely up for joining you next time!


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

oh,yes...
you lost it which was nice...but there are still other threads that ppl are arranging meet up...check them out......dont loose the time...dubai is live city...go out and have fun...
btw, r u goin' to stay here or its just a trip?


QUOTE=Rachatron;25256]This thread seems to have lost its thread! Just arrived in Dubai this week so missed the night out last week. Having found my self sat in my hotel room on a "Friday" night perusing these posts rather than being out and about, i am definitely up for joining you next time![/QUOTE]


----------

